# help pleas!



## rybread31687 (Dec 28, 2007)

im 20 years old and i think that i have ibs. i cant do any thing with out thinking of my stomach first. i was born with VACTERL Association (http://children.webmd.com/vacterl-association) and i have alwayse had a bowle prolblem seince i could rember. i would go dierah all the time so i lived on imodium i dont know if any one has heard of that medication. that was once or twice a day for 16 years. it was so bad that i had to whear a pull up till i was about 14 or 15. then finaly my stomach got so constpated from imodium that i whent to the dr and they got me off of imodium. but now i use it when i have dierha and i have tryed to figure out whats the problem and what i can and cant eat. this has made me do bad in school because i would have to run out of class when i had dierah. but now i am up so tierd and this is the 5th night in a row that i have had dierah. i dont like to take imodium because it makes me moody and not want to eat. so i need some advice or any thing pleas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sazzy (Nov 27, 2006)

HeyaFirstly welcome to the group, we all know how you're feeling and a lot of people on here have found relief from IBS some way or another.I'm not sure about Immodium affecting hormones, it's not that type of drug. What has your doctor said on the subject? It could be IBS, but it does sound a bit extreme for it to be that on it's own. You really need to get this properly checked out, you could easily have something like a bad food intolerance or some other more dangerous illness.Have you tried a high fiber diet? I used to have terrible D and then I started having 2 fiber drinks a day and now a days i'm almost fine. Of course I have days, or even weeks, where i'm back to square one and sometimes the pain comes back terribly but mostly I can live a normal life and not have to worry to much about my stomach. I hope you find something that can make your life easier.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi there- it sounds like you are having a really tough time of it, i'm sorry to hear that. I agree with sazzy about the imodium, I don't think it has an affect on your moods- at least it shouldn't do.Have you been to the doctor about this problem you've been having?In the mean time, you could try some simple over the counter things to help, like sazzy suggested- a fibre suppliment like fibogel or something. You could try drinking peppermint tea as it very good for cramps.I know what you mean about having to think about your stomach all the time. I still do- and i am mostly under control these days.Have a look round the site and see if you find anything helpful! Let us know what your doctor says.Nikki


----------

